# “No Tip” .... Inconsiderate, Privileged, Selfish, Tipping is not a city in China



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

I've always taken the high road on this gig. Meeting great people, great scenery and doing what the hell you want.

As a rider, I always tip unless the guy stinks of body odor and the inside of the car is filthy (happened). I could ignore the smell, but the filthy car... ummmm you just missed out.

Just now I was thinking how many don't tip. It's shameful how as a community, you can ride in my vehicle (immaculate, a princess would enjoy & they do) AND NOT GIVE A DAMN ABOUT SAYING THANK YOU WITH $$$

I think I'm gonna up my game (shuffle). It's appalling how they don't bother to tip.

And for all said on this board, it's the ones you least suspect that do tip. The minority rider, the dying lonely senior or some random tourist.

Enough with this entitled society. And they are always throwing previous drivers under the bus. You don't tip moron, get out !!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MuchoMiles said:


> As a rider, I always tip unless the guy stinks of body odor and the inside of the car is filthy


So what you're telling us is.... you never leave a tip 94% of the time.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MuchoMiles said:


> I've always taken the high road on this gig. Meeting great people, great scenery and doing what the hell you want.
> 
> As a rider, I always tip unless the guy stinks of body odor and the inside of the car is filthy (happened). I could ignore the smell, but the filthy car... ummmm you just missed out.
> 
> ...


7-11 is marketing a big gulp cup that you can program with an app to scroll like 150 led letters like an inch tall I was thinking about
Getting. One for a tip cup ide scroll get an Italian beef sandwich I love tips try a chicago style hotdog tip the waitress get a deep dish pizza cash tips are cool be careful exiting the vehice tips buy my gas have a nice a day they are $25 -though. What say you guys ?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> 7-11 is marketing a big gulp cup that you can program with an app to scroll like 150 led letters like an inch tall I was thinking about
> Getting.


Cool. Have it scroll: Ask me how to get a free trip with Uber/Lyft.

When they ask tell them if they tip you and rate you five stars you'll send them an electronic coupon for a free ride.

Ok just kidding, well, mostly. If you do that you'll most likely get a lot of complaints called in about you.

But that does remind me of someone who posted on here a while ago about how they deal with people who say they'll tip you in the app.

That's how he handled it. He would say something like; cool, as soon as it comes through I'll send you an electronic coupon for a free ride.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Quit


----------



## Unnamed Driver (Jun 10, 2019)

change your mindset about the tips.. letting it control you will end up getting you even fewer tips. there are many reasons people dont tip.. think about things you can control, keep the car extra clean ( not saying you don't already) give local dining and attractions tips etc.. if you do these things over time slightly more people will tip you. worrying on it is a fruitless endeavor.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

MuchoMiles said:


> I've always taken the high road on this gig. Meeting great people, great scenery and doing what the hell you want.
> 
> As a rider, I always tip unless the guy stinks of body odor and the inside of the car is filthy (happened). I could ignore the smell, but the filthy car... ummmm you just missed out.
> 
> ...


Most pax don't have money to tip...talking about x


----------



## Unnamed Driver (Jun 10, 2019)

mbd said:


> Most pax don't have money to tip...talking about x


I live in an area where alot of working class people are taking Uber both ways everyday and spending a significant portion of their monthly income on Uber.. 700-1000 a month, and it often outweighs the cost but not convenience for a lot of people to just have their own cars


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Unnamed Driver said:


> I live in an area where alot of working class people are taking Uber both ways everyday and spending a significant portion of their monthly income on Uber.. 700-1000 a month, and it often outweighs the cost but not convenience for a lot of people to just have their own cars


Business class will tip , but it is part of expense when he/she becomes non business class, tip ratio goes down

Retired folks tip at a higher rate,even if poor


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

I'm doing you a favor by not tipping, you just don't realize it or understand why it's good. Thank me later when you realize that's the best thing a rider can do for you.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> I'm doing you a favor by not tipping, you just don't realize it or understand why it's good. Thank me later when you realize that's the best thing a rider can do for you.


I tip them $1 so they don't cry


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

"_As a rider, I always tip unless the guy stinks of body odor"_
Your olfactory senses must save you $ thousands $ in tips



AveragePerson said:


> I'm doing you a favor by not tipping, you just don't realize it or understand why it's good. Thank me later when you realize that's the best thing a rider can do for you.


Agreed, I will Not supplement nor support Sloth ✔


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Yeah @AveragePerson & @ColdFusion you make sense to sheeples ....

What is a rideshare driver:

1) A man with an entrepreneurial dream

2) A man who has understood employee as the new definition of slave and resigned

3) A man that chuckles everyday dropping employees at their job.

4) A man focusing on attaching himself to winners, business owners. Understanding we become who we associate with.

5) A man keeping physically and emotionally fit. Reading, running & hitting the gym every 24 hrs.

*** MOST OF ALL we are men & women who have taken a stand against corporate American "slave employee" delusion. We have a new look on our world. We have found hope in our exit from the circle of illusion. Is Rideshare the end? No, it's the bridge to a happy fulfilling life.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MuchoMiles said:


> Yeah @AveragePerson & @ColdFusion you make sense to sheeples ....
> 
> What is a rideshare driver:
> 
> ...


For the past 200+ years the working Poor have always "_taken a stand"_
against corporate American, aka: success and wealth
While taking Full Advantage Of Government Entitlement programs
Funded by the taxes of Corp America ✔

Affordable healthcare 
Food stamps
Low income housing
Welfare 
Low income Discounted public transportation pass
Discounted utilities

Everyone's got a job:
The Low Skilled Take
The Wealthy Give


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

MuchoMiles said:


> Yeah @AveragePerson & @ColdFusion you make sense to sheeples ....
> 
> What is a rideshare driver:
> 
> ...


This literally is the opposite of the majority of ride share drivers who are completely trapped and never exercise.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MuchoMiles said:


> I've always taken the high road on this gig. Meeting great people, great scenery and doing what the hell you want.
> 
> As a rider, I always tip unless the guy stinks of body odor and the inside of the car is filthy (happened). I could ignore the smell, but the filthy car... ummmm you just missed out.
> 
> ...


THANK UBER !

YEARS OF ADVERTISING

" NO NEED TO TIP "!

UBER MADE SCREWING THE DRIVERS A GLEEFULL EXPERIENCE !



25rides7daysaweek said:


> 7-11 is marketing a big gulp cup that you can program with an app to scroll like 150 led letters like an inch tall I was thinking about
> Getting. One for a tip cup ide scroll get an Italian beef sandwich I love tips try a chicago style hotdog tip the waitress get a deep dish pizza cash tips are cool be careful exiting the vehice tips buy my gas have a nice a day they are $25 -though. What say you guys ?


JUST WHAT THE WORLD NEEDS !

ELECTRONIC SODA CUPS THAT DISPLAY ADDS !

PRAYING FOR AN EVENT LEVEL SOLAR FLARE & E.M.P.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> THANK UBER !
> 
> YEARS OF ADVERTISING
> 
> ...


You get to program whatever
you want into it
I was thinking 
tourist suggestion tip suggestion safety suggestion tip suggestion
Kinda like an uber beggars cup ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You get to program whatever
> you want into it
> I was thinking
> tourist suggestion tip suggestion safety suggestion tip suggestion
> Kinda like an uber beggars cup ?


THE BEGGARS WILL HAVE FANCIER CUPS !


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> THE BEGGARS WILL HAVE FANCIER CUPS !


Probably and I did think someone might steal it. If they aren't prompted to tip they might not do it. I'm making pretty good money doing this but ide like more...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I drove these 4 people from a wedding in brutal fog the other night. We went maybe 10 miles. The guy asked me if cash tips were better then in-app tips. (I told him cash) So after they left I got no tip. I gave them 4 stars as I thought they might tip later on. Nope!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

MuchoMiles said:


> You don't tip moron, get out !!
> 
> View attachment 363198


Is this you in the picture?

.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

how would shuffling help no tips? One is after the fact of the other. Me? I'd just like a forced rating. Around 50% of my paxes don't even rate, which I find odder than tip %.......
Tips, well I don't ask for them, don't expect them, kinda don't see the point. We ain't waiters/waitresses. 
HOWEVER, as a pax (and when I'm a pax it is with my family incl a child) I always tip......


----------

